# 7' Western Unimount for lifted Tj Wrangler



## 99tjer (Jul 20, 2010)

Any interest in an excellent condition 7' Standard Unimount for a 4" lifted TJ ? I'll be posting pics shortly in classifieds. Complete kit. Why buy a cheap plastic plow for twice the money? I even have brand new air shocks (for 4" lift)included. Price will be $2700. I decided not to plow with the jeep. I'm doing all commercial work now.


----------



## 99tjer (Jul 20, 2010)

If you're interested, I posted a classified ad w pics.


----------



## 99tjer (Jul 20, 2010)

Sold..........


----------

